# Multiple Bucks



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

I was wondering what are the pros and cons of having 2 bucks instead of one. I just have 10 does but would like to add new genetics while keeping the buck I have now.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

They'll do good to keep each other company when you have both bucks pulled from the nannies.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Two bucks will compete fo smell. But will also give you more genetics


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

We've got nine does and two billies - it gives us 'room to manoeuvre' as each sire's daughters grow up. In our situation, our only other choice was to keep a son of our original sire which really doesn't get us anywhere. 
camooweal


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Lots of people keep the son of the sire as a back up. I never knew that but its incase the herd sire dies they still have the DNA


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I always have two bucks, they will spar, sleep, keep each other company and warm in the winter. If they lay beside one another. 

Sometimes you may find they don't get along and will have to have them apart. But for the most part, they do OK.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I have 8 bucks 
Want to sell 2 of them though.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I have one buck, and one whether who live together. Having at least two goats together is always a plus. I'd rather have two bucks together than my current setup, but it works for now.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<Lots of people keep the son of the sire as a back up. I never knew that but its incase the herd sire dies they still have the DNA>>>

True, but in our case, having recently sold most of our farm, we now have four acres on which to keep the nine does and two males so space is limited so far as keeping sons is concerned.

Edit: the email went before it was supposed to !! I was just going to add that if we had the room we may well consider keeping a son of one or both but with only a small number of does, we can't justify more males. These two are 'old and wise' (7 years old) and you can imagine how young fellers would carry on with not much work to do !!

camooweal


----------

